# Andy and Pavlo?



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Are they signed yet?


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

no not yet anyway


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

'Bron said the team is missing them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

google is your friend


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> google is your friend



Why not ask the Cavs forum?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> Why not ask the Cavs forum?


Why don't you look at let alone search the Cavs forum first?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I wish we could sign them quick and "be done with it". We need them both.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

hendrix2430 said:


> I wish we could sign them quick and "be done with it". We need them both.


your not gona get them at the prices they want


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

They aren't going to get the prices that they want either.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

The OUTLAW said:


> They aren't going to get the prices that they want either.


yup but all that adds up 2 is the cavs not retaining their eastern conf crown


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

veve130 said:


> yup but all that adds up 2 is the cavs not retaining their eastern conf crown


They didn't win the Eastern Conference regular season anyways. We just need to get ready for the playoffs. Also we're trying to maintain cap flexibility for next summer so we can build a real title winner.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> They didn't win the Eastern Conference regular season anyways. We just need to get ready for the playoffs. Also we're trying to maintain cap flexibility for next summer so we can build a real title winner.


true if thats the case then the cavs might be a proper force next season , this season they might find it difficult even getting to the playoffs but with the king anything is possible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Miami looking at Pavs.....I'd be curious what they would offer that we wouldn't match. I don't really want any of their players in a sign & trade (that they would give up) outside of maybe Cook. J-Will could be valuable in a trade with Sac for Bibby, as he is expiring. 

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48593/20071017/miami_in_talks_with_pavlovics_agent/



> The Heat has been speaking with the agent for Cavaliers restricted free agent guard/small forward Sasha Pavlovic, and Miami interests him. But sign-and-trade talks haven't produced a deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Cook might be a decent addition. But Cook & Honky Fudge are way too much money to be paying Sasha.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy at least coming down with his demands. From $65MM to $54MM...which is still ridiculous

I'm still surprised he really thinks he's worth that much more than Drew Gooden who is getting $6.5MM per  

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48662/20071021/varejao_wants_$54m_over_six_years/



> The Cavaliers and Anderson Varejao are reportedly light years away from agreeing on a new contract. The New York Post says Varejao is looking for $9 million per season for six years; they refuse to pay him more than starter Drew Gooden ($6.4 million per season)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

As far as pure basketball value, I think AV is worth more than Drew. If that clashes with our idea of him being a backup, maybe we should reevaluate our rotation. But it's been pretty well established that our team is better with him on the court than Drew.

But he's not worth that much more.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Patience, young Padawan. You must learn to wait for that which you desire.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brandname said:


> As far as pure basketball value, I think AV is worth more than Drew. If that clashes with our idea of him being a backup, maybe we should reevaluate our rotation. But it's been pretty well established that our team is better with him on the court than Drew.
> 
> But he's not worth that much more.


I think the key though is that he's not worth what he's asking for. Does anyone think he's worth that? Maybe the Cavs should explore a sign-and-trade if they find some team that thinks he is?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> I think the key though is that he's not worth what he's asking for. Does anyone think he's worth that? Maybe the Cavs should explore a sign-and-trade if they find some team that thinks he is?


No team is going to pay AV how much he wants


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think that's right... so maybe the right course is to go out and tell him to solicit offers. He doesn't get anything and the Cavs strengthen their position


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> I think that's right... so maybe the right course is to go out and tell him to solicit offers. He doesn't get anything and the Cavs strengthen their position


I'd actually be extremely surprised if they haven't already tried to explore that avenue.

It's clear that neither the Cavs nor any other team in the league is prepared to give AV what he wants. He's just flat out asking for far more than he's worth. His only possible leverage is the fact that the Cavs seemed to be on the cusp last year and have made no overwhelming roster changes. Beyond that, he has nothing. The Cavs won't bid against themselves, he can't play overseas without being a RFA next year, and S&T possibilities are all but impossible because no other team is going to pay him the money he wants anyway.

Frankly, I think the market for vastly overpaid free agents (Rashard Lewis notwithstanding) dried up this year and AV and Fegan (and apparently Sandro) don't know how to respond. So they're trying the openly brazen approach of just holding out for their demands.

It's a bad idea, though. I really don't see where it's going for them.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Frankly, I think the market for vastly overpaid free agents (Rashard Lewis notwithstanding) dried up this year and AV and Fegan (and apparently *Sandro*) don't know how to respond.


Who is Sandro?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

¹²³ said:


> Who is Sandro?


Anderson's older brother. Apparently he is also an aspiring agent and seems to be getting involved in the negotiations with Anderson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fegan hired Sando into his firm. It's one reason AV dropped his previous agent, Rudoy, who actually helped him get a guarenteed deal even though he was a second round pick. AV's losing money now by dropping Rudoy unless by some weird way Ferry drops his legitimate stance.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Fegan hired Sando into his firm. It's one reason AV dropped his previous agent, Rudoy, who actually helped him get a guarenteed deal even though he was a second round pick. AV's losing money now by dropping Rudoy unless by some weird way Ferry drops his legitimate stance.


I would be extremely disappointed if that happened. I love Andy, but I can't stomach paying him 10M per year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Meh. It's nothing personal. This is business. AV's agent wants to get him the best deal, and the Cavs want to avoid overpaying against a market that doesn't exist. I think cooler heads will eventually prevail and we'll go on about our business. The only downside is that I guarantee you AV is now out of shape and so is Sasha, and I would not be suprised if either of them got an early injury. Which of course plays into the Cavs hands more if AV takes the Qualifying Offer.

Thing is, worst comes to worst, Pav and Andy take qualifying offers. We avoid a massive cap hit. They leave next summer or sign for fair deals(just like this summer) and we leverage our expiring contracts to really upgrade the team.

The worst move here would be the Cavs overpaying, or forcing through a bad trade. At this point it's just a waiting game. There's nothing out there for AV, and his agent needs to realize that, quit wasting people's time, and make a decision. Because he is only hurting his client, who if he's not signing a long term deal, needs to be in shape this year to get anything more next year.

This team can survive without both players, because as good as they are, it's Lebron that is the reason the team wins along with Mike Brown's system. Two things that can keep going without AV and Sasha.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

With Devin in town don't you guys think he could easily replace Sasha?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> With Devin in town don't you guys think he could easily replace Sasha?


Good question. It will be a matter of how Devin's strengths/weaknesses fit in with this team. Sasha had his faults but complimented the team at the same time. If Devin fits well, then the loss won't be that bad (or even bad at all).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Heres pulling for a Cedric Simmons break-out year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I was pretty surprised the Hornets gave up on Simmons. Granted he doesn't seem like a rocket scientist, but he's got all the tools to be a good player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully Devin gets in shape: he's been hitting the buffett line this offseason.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm still amazed these guys are actually going to sit out games over these contract negotiations. We can't even sign and trade them because no one else is gonna pay them the ridiculous salary they want either. 

Their gonna sit on the sidelines and watch the team suck to increase their leverage. Screw that, Ferry should just say forget it - see ya next yr on a qualifying offer and enjoy watching your trade value plummet from missing an entire season and essentially losing 2 years of big $.

Guarantee if that happens no one will try this crap again


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, I really don't see what these guys are thinking. They have to know at this point nobody's gonna give em what they want, and if they hold out, they're just gonna look more and more replaceable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> Yeah, I really don't see what these guys are thinking. They have to know at this point nobody's gonna give em what they want, and if they hold out, they're just gonna look more and more replaceable.


I don't know: the Cavs bench has looked absolutely horrible so far. Shannon Brown again shows he's got talent but don't know about his skill level yet as a basketball player. Devin Brown still looks nowhere near ready in terms of basketball shape.

On the frontline, we have Dwayne Jones seeing lots of time and I can't really believe anyone in the organization is happy to see Marshall being forced to play big minutes. Marshall has looked awful (well he's looked awful for two years now).

This could turn around quickly: Brown gets into reasonable shape, Damon Jones plays reasonable as a backup and either Simmons steps up etc. but I doubt these preseason games have really changed Fegan's or AV's minds.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Cavs are going to struggle big time this year. The bench isnt looking so hot, at all. 

This is the first time I have ever heard players sitting out in the NBA


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Their gonna sit on the sidelines and watch the team suck to increase their leverage. Screw that, Ferry should just say forget it - see ya next yr on a qualifying offer and enjoy watching your trade value plummet from missing an entire season and essentially losing 2 years of big $.
> 
> Guarantee if that happens no one will try this crap again


Or they both can go back to Europe immediately and never return to the NBA. Sarunas Jasikevicius is making $5 million a year over there now. Or they both can play in Europe for 2-3 years and come back to the US. By then the Cavs will probably be fed up with them and renounce their rights or trade them for second round picks.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I read that Juan Dixon may be cut from Toronto. Now it's only a rumor, but he would look good off the Cav's bench.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kind of surprising to me he'd be cut. He's not great or anything, but as a guy who can occasionally come in and light it up, I like him pretty well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I read that Juan Dixon may be cut from Toronto. Now it's only a rumor, but he would look good off the Cav's bench.


Dixon is an upgrade over our bench PG's but Ferry won't sign him without dumping Damon Jones somehow, we are already right up against the luxury tax.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Dixon is an upgrade over our bench PG's but Ferry won't sign him without dumping Damon Jones somehow, we are already right up against the luxury tax.


Yeah we're definitely not being run like the Knicks. This team is being set up for big cap flexibility for next year. The amount of money coming off the books in two years is really absurd and those expiring contracts combine with relatively low long term contracts is something Ferry isn't going to dump. I think he realizes to reach a San Antonio level we're going to need a major addon. If Dixon or somebody like Boykins will come over for a one year deal then he'll consider it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> The Cavs are going to struggle big time this year. The bench isnt looking so hot, at all.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever heard players sitting out in the NBA


Meh. Preseason. The Cavs after going to the Finals probably could give a crap about making statements in the preseason. It's really a waste of energy. They'll only go as far as the defense and Lebron take them. That's with or without AV and Sasha.

Worst thing Ferry could do at this point is overpay either guy. He has them where he wants them basically. Any short term harm it causes the team is mitigated by the long term gains. As good as AV was here, he wasn't the starter, and he was holding Gooden's development back. Now Gooden has consistent minutes and more of them to work with. This is his time to step up.

The core of the team this year should be Gooden, Gibson, and Lebron. Which is a decent little 3 man inside outside game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I agree. It's really time for those 2 guys to take some of the light. Boobies showed up in the playoffs, and now Gooden doesn't have AV breathing down his neck.


----------

